# Database Discussions > MySQL >  mysqladmin.exe does not work

## macho

My box: Pentium III, Microsoft Windows ME

I have MysQL 4.0.18 bundled in the package AppServ

Normaly I start and stop MySQL using the WinMySQLAdmin tool.
I have seen that in the folder MySQL/bin beside WinMySQLAdmin  I have mysqladmin.exe, so yesterday I made a test to start MySQL using mysqld.exe and stop with mysqladmin.exe, instead using WinMySQLAdmin tool.
The start with mysqld.exe was successfuly:
-----------------------------------------------------
C:\>mysqld --console
050329 19:26:62 InnoDB:started
C:\APPSERV\MYSQL\BIN\MYSQLD:EXE:ready for connections.
Version:'4.0.18-max-debug' socket: '' port:3306
-----------------------------------------------------

After working for a while I decided to stop
But I couldn't stop MySQL using mysqladmin.exe:
--------------------------------------------------
C:\>mysqladmin -u root shutdown
C:\APPSERV\MYSQL\BIN\MYSQLA~1.EXE:ERROR: unknow variable 'default-character-set=latin1'
---------------------------------------------------

I had to stop MySQL restarting the windows ME.

I start again MySQL but now using WinMySQLAdmin tool. Then I wanted to set a password to user root (This is the first time I try this), so I enter the command:

-------------------------------------------
C:\>mysqladmin -u root password "tejas"
C:\APPSERV\MYSQL\BIN\MYSQLA~1.EXE:ERROR: unknow variable 'default-character-set=latin1"
---------------------------------------------

Anybody knows why mysqladmin.exe is not working?
Any clue will be welcome.

----------


## tferraro

A couple of problems with what you are attempting.  First and foremost it is important to be consistant in your db administration.  What I mean by that is don't use one tool to start a service and another to stop the same service.

Whether you choose to use mysqld or mysqladmin use the same one to start and stop a database instance.

Second, and need I really say it but I will... don't use Windows ME for any type of development/testing/production of a relational database application.

ME is rehashed Windows 98/95 command.com code and doesn't provide the strength let alone stability required for such operations.  Get yourself a copy of 2000 or XP or 2003 using the much more stable (by comparison to ME) kernel32.exe and you will find that your application will be much more responsive as will your system during development as well as testing.

Good luck and hope this helps.

----------

